# ladies dvd



## Guest (Aug 11, 2009)

a new training dvd for the girls

soon to be availble on

Bodybuilding Clothes, Body Building Supplements, Protein, Gym Clothing and Sports Nutrition

xx


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Yes, the Rachael Grice training video will soon be available from Extreme Nutrition's website, one for all the ladies looking to improve their physique and well, the less aid about why the men will want to buy it the better, other than if they are trying to learn more about training that is!


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

I watched this DVD last night and i for one liked it. Rachael goes through all the exercises she would do on a typical workout, training her full body over 4 different workouts. She's asked to flex and pose the muscle she's trained after every set to illustrate what effect the exercise has had. Rachael demonstrates how each exercise is performed, which should be a big help to all the girls wanting to sculpt their own physique, especially the glute training section of the DVD as most trainers (male and female) have very little idea how to specifically target this muscle. As well as the workout footage there is also an interview with Rachael, where she explains her own approach to training, how she's adapted her own workouts over the years and why, her recommended training philosophy specific to figure competition and her own influences, contest history and some pretty useful tips on contest preperation for figure girls as well as a posing demonstration.

In all, a really useful tool for all the ladies who wanna get in top shape and a must for all the girls who wanna compete and look their best on stage.

She's quite pretty too ........


----------



## Wendy1466867972 (Aug 14, 2009)

I watched this and made notes of what to do in my next legs session.. now, 24hrs after doing that session.. im still numb!!! my training partner used to be a power lifter and he said.. excellent routine.. and that was just my notes on what to do..tried a change of my usually chest routine to Rachels today.. ie more incline bench than flat bench.. that hit the spot..and now a new favourite.. thanks Rach..XXX you look stunning by the way..X


----------



## Wendy1466867972 (Aug 14, 2009)

oh.. must find a pair of ankles weights too.. really felt i missed something not having those.. or an ankle cuff.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2009)

Wendy said:


> I watched this and made notes of what to do in my next legs session.. now, 24hrs after doing that session.. im still numb!!! my training partner used to be a power lifter and he said.. excellent routine.. and that was just my notes on what to do..tried a change of my usually chest routine to Rachels today.. ie more incline bench than flat bench.. that hit the spot..and now a new favourite.. thanks Rach..XXX you look stunning by the way..X


ah thank you wendy glad you liked it, i would advise anyone who wants more detail rather than just mass esp women to stick to mainly incline excersises for chest, for women the top of your chest is the only part that really shows with having the bikini top on and incline still works the whole of your chest so your not missing out by replacing the flat bench for incline

xx


----------

